# Little green bottle with Pact on bottom, not sure what it is



## rosietheriviter (Nov 15, 2014)

Not sure if this is perfume, ink or something else.  I can't seem to find much on the interweb....Thoughts?


----------



## rosietheriviter (Nov 15, 2014)

http://photos.imageevent....ze/20141114_145321.jpg


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 15, 2014)

not sure what it is. just wanted to say nice bottle.


----------



## sunrunner (Nov 15, 2014)

it looks like a sent bottle ,defiantly European.


----------

